# Office Pro 03 Hangs During Install



## fou (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello,

I'm new here. I did not see this topic when I searched. 
I recently did a clean install on my windows xp media edition 2005 HP Pavilion DV 9005US notebook. After the clean install, I tried to reinstall office pro 2003. But it gets hung up everytime during while waiting for cabinets to be cached to the local installation source.
I have tried a few approaches already. I used the MS Installer Tool which allows you to completely remove a prior installation. No prior installations appeared in the list.

Here is a screen shot of the part it always hangs up on--just after entering the key, and my info.

Thanks.
F.


----------



## JustAnotherDude (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure, but these steps may help...

Make sure that you "really" unstall everything from the previous install. For example, go into your program files folder, and make sure there is not a Microsoft Office folder there. If there is, delete it.
Then, under the "Common Files" folder (that's in your Program Files folder), look in "Microsoft Shared" for folders with names like "Office10" or "Office11", and if either exists, delete it.

Then, make sure that ALL unnecessary background processes are shut off during your install. If you use any Norton product, completely shut it down. If you use ANY AOL software, completely shut it down (that means ALL tasks it runs, as seen in Task Manager). Shut down any printer drivers, any background HP tasks such as it's updater, and any anti-spyware (Windows Defender or other).

Then do the install. It should work.
Good luck with it.


----------



## fou (Oct 27, 2007)

*Occams Razor*

Thanks everyone,

This is really embarrassing but after walking through enough steps to grant me the Microsoft Office Specialist of the Year trophy I discovered the solution.
Toothpaste.

Fou.


----------

